# This is why IDAHO rawks *PIC HEAVY!*



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

This is why Idaho rawks and you should all move here lol
WE went to the McCall Winter Carnival last weekend and had a BLAST! Between the Snow Sculptures the Parade, snowmobiling, and drinking..haha, it was way too much fun.
So here are some pics from the weekend, I'm limited to 60 pics a thread..blah, I took about 400 pictures lol
The snow/Ice scupltures. These thing are really cool and BIG..unforntunatly a lot of them get broken from kids goofing around on them. 
Some we took during the day and some we snuck out later at night when there weren't so many people around.
This one won first place.
























































































The parade Idaho Style
















McPaws Shelter
























This guy was cool looking








No fights, but there was some serious but sniffin going on.
































The Drum Corps....although there drums where plastic jugs lol








Snow bikes! If I had the $3000 for the tread kit I would so do this to my bike
















See even Smokey the Bear likes Idaho








oh yeah, we *******








The rest are of us, Random and out Snowmobiling. Mike took his fourwheeler and kept getting it stuck in the deeper snow...der. lol
Carol, Steve, me, Mike and demon Tank
















Me enjoying some powder








Trying out Steves Sled (I didn't like it so much, it stank and smoked a little lol)








mike goofing off on my sled (after he got his fourwheeler stuck for like the 100th time)








Oh, are you stuck again? Gee you should never send a four wheeler to do a snowmobiles job. HA!
















Dork








After a long day of snowmobiling, me all wind burnt and everything lol









This is REALLY why I love Idaho.
Snow covered Lake.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

beautiful pics!!! Those sculptures are amazing. Looks like a great time!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks beautiful.... And damned cold


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay those snow scultures are amazing!! 

I wish i lived in Idaho now.
Great pictures


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

awsome pics! i'm sooo freakin jealous! i can't believe that stuff was made outta ice and snow..( i had a dozen ppl over my shoulder at work checking it out too! ) how long does that stay like that? it would be really kewl tho, if yall could add kool aid to it to give color...man, that's so kewl, i wish we got snow like that, the snow this year seemed to just pass us by, even tho futher south got snow (lucky dogs!! )


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Looks beautiful.... And damned cold


Meh, the day of the parade it was about 20, but when we were snowmobiling it was 12. hehe. Ya just bundle up!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Some of those sculptors were awesome. Really cool, thanks for sharing.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> awsome pics! i'm sooo freakin jealous! i can't believe that stuff was made outta ice and snow..( i had a dozen ppl over my shoulder at work checking it out too! ) how long does that stay like that? it would be really kewl tho, if yall could add kool aid to it to give color...man, that's so kewl, i wish we got snow like that, the snow this year seemed to just pass us by, even tho futher south got snow (lucky dogs!! )


They take them down after a week but they would last all until they got warm. They have this carnival every year, this year the scupltures where actually smaller than they'd been before. 
Here are some more pics


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

we need even more pictures


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that looks like wayyy too much fun! I need to go to idaho!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, those are pretty cool. Looks like fun.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like California except not as much pot... LOL .... Beautiful pictures thanks for posting. I think I saw a bully breed in that parade spmewhere.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

okay I did have a couple more of the snow sculptures, but this is it! lol
Mostly close ups of the detail on the big ones


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Beautiful.....but I will just admire Idaho via your pics. Looks to dang cold for me. I hate..hate..hate cold weather!!!!
Snow is alright as long as it does not stay for more than 3 days...lol!!!
I could deal alittle, but our cold is a windy cold which just makes it more unbearable.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

hahahaha I love the Toyota truck with the old Ford stepside bed and a BMW logo ornament on the grill! That's friggin awesome!!


----------



## thesainttc (Feb 8, 2009)

i never thought idaho could be that cool


----------

